# Old Eveready Halogen Lantern



## Matteblack (Oct 26, 2004)

A lantern very similar to this was given to me recently. I put a new 6v battery in it and it works great. Can anyone give me any info on it? All that I have been able to tell is that it is a model 209. So what can I do to make it throw further or get brighter? Suggestions?


----------



## TheBeam (Oct 26, 2004)

It's an old Energizer. Look here.


----------



## Matteblack (Oct 26, 2004)

Thank you for the information! Those specs were pretty much what I was looking for...


----------



## cobb (Oct 26, 2004)

I have to say halogen comes in second as to lights that help me see better. I use to put halogen bulbs in all my lights, 2 cells, mini mags, mag lights, even the cheap ones from the grocery store.


----------



## Scoob (Oct 26, 2004)

just browsing thru the specs... it looks like one of the brightest flashlights Eveready ever made


----------



## Boricle (Oct 27, 2004)

This looks a lot like the older Eveready Dolphon Lantern - probably so named because they are waterproof and float, probably one of the mid 80's versions. They have been "updated" periodically to reflect changing styles. They are a great general purpose latern, good for the garage, household, car, but too big for bushwalking - good for car camping.

I've got two of them - one of them is over 14 years old - and despite one or two replacement bulbs, is still going strong. I think that the older of the two I have is the version release after the one in the photo - the one in your photo (as you know from chaning the battery), the square plastic housing around the front of the latern clips off, and inside there is a round screw-off reflector housing that exposes the battery cover with switch - newer versions have a one piece cover and reflector that screws of together.

An Australian institution - including winner of many design awards - see Google Search - the new model features a stand built into the base (which is why some of the photos look a bit different now).

Additional useful things about the torch are - battery terminal design ensures correct battery placement - built in spare light globe holder (two plastic prongs that stick up from the battery cover plate) - water proof.

I recall using one when I was 14 to go floundering in Westernport Bay (salt water) at night with a spear - even caught a fish! - this involved submerging the torch for prolonged periods and looking for fish - the torch didn't leak, and due to the light construction and plentiful air gaps, was very bouyant.

These have pretty decent throw - compareable to my X0, but the beam quality is pretty splotchy. Always a good solid reliable performer.

Not sure about modding one though - you could probably cram enough batteries in there to power car light globes, though the reflector is plastic, and since the entire unit is plastic and sealed, you could have heat issues - probably looking for better globes would be the best bet.

You might try (I haven't done this) one of the Drop In EverLED globes (Luxeon/LED) should give plenty of light, and an VERY long run time. Better make sure that the polarity is correct - Led Museum Review - EverLED LED Museum Review 

***** EDIT: I've looked at the switch assembly - it appears that the PIN IS NEGATIVE, with positive arriving via the bulb collar - THIS IS WRONG for the EverLed if you just drop it in, and will probably kill it (apparantly newer versions include polarity protection) - if you wanted to try one, you would need to rewire the power routing to the switch and pin of the bulb holder - probably not too hard to do.

Thinking about it now I might go and do a beam shot of my 14 year old dolphin lantern! Although I don't know if I have anything to compare it against without going to the garage (its 12.10am).

Cheers,

Boris.

edit: my spelling is really bad - should be a bit better now. Have done some shots - up shortly.


----------



## Boricle (Oct 27, 2004)

Okay, here are some (admittedly rushed) beamshots.

Eveready Dolphin Latern - Approx Era 1990 - There is an "88" embossed in some of the plastic, though I don't know if this is year of manufacture (could well be).

The battery is quite old - at least 2 years, and is an eveready 6v latern battery, Heavy Duty, and has been used quite a bit before this - ie, its nowhere near as strong as with a new battery.

Page Of Photos





Above: Top Left - Photon III Turquoise, Top Right - Photon III White (despite blueish tinge), Centre Bottom - Dolphin Latern. Range approx 1m.





Above: From 3rd Floor, looking down at grass - left hand light is a fixed mains powered garden light, right hand light (donought shape) is the dolphin lantern. Taken through a fly wire screen.





Above: Dolphin Latern, out 3rd floor window at a tree, somewhere between 10 and 20m from window (not really sure). Note the orange streetlights.





Above: Profile shot of the dolphin lantern.





Above: Disassembled Dolphin Lantern. The switch assembley has a spare bulb mounted on it. The housing has a single rubber seal.

Looking at the switch assembly, the "pin" of the bulb is the negative - which means that an EverLED won't work in it.

Cheers,

Boris.


----------



## cheesehead (Oct 30, 2004)

Try a 3 cell bulb, it'll be a bit brighter, although life is down to about 10 hours. Still, with alkalines (and their high internal resistance, it'll run fine).

cheese


----------



## Echo63 (Oct 31, 2004)

in my eveready dolphin i put a 4.7 volt xenon lamp and modded it to hold a 6v 4ah SLA battery (it just fits but it is very tight)
it is now rechargeable and has a pretty good output - there is currently about 5 or 6 dolphins of different ages floating around my place they are a pretty bright light that doesnt cost an arm and a leg - kind a like a mini thor (although no where near as bright as the thor)
mine is now about equal to a rechargeable [email protected] in terms of brightness and throw - one day i might go and see the globe shop near me and see if they have anything interesting to put in it


----------



## Scoob (Oct 31, 2004)

you can get a 6V 5Ah spring type SLA from wal-mart for $9.95. no moding required. That's what I use in my 6V lights. Heck, an ALK is 6 or 7 bucks...so why not spend a couple more for a battery you will not be afraid to run down!


----------



## Zelandeth (Nov 1, 2004)

Hmm....SLA based 4R25 battery, now there's an interesting idea...that could be useful...


----------



## jayflash (Nov 14, 2004)

I picked up that exact model in '85 or '86 and it still has the original lamp in it. That was my first halogen experience. By now, however, the silvering on the reflector is spotty and fading - it still throws half decently, though.


----------

